# Was ist aus den Forellen Auen geworden



## franco04 (16. Mai 2012)

Hallo Boardies,

unsere 20zigste Angeltour an Dänemarks Auen zum Forellenfischen ist vorbei und im dritten Jahr hintereinander
war es für uns eine grosse Enttäuschung.
Wir waren in Jütland und haben mit Spinnfischen; Fliegenfischen und Wurmangeln den Forellen *in den Auen nachgestellt*....man kann sagen ohne nennenswerte Fischbegegnung mit 6 Männern in 6 Tagen. Da die gleiche Truppe an den gleichen Auen mit den gleichen Methoden auch 17 tolle Jahre in Dänemark verbracht hat, scheint es doch irgendwie an den Auen oder den Pächtern oder den (immer wieder neuen) Zusammenschlüssen von Fischereivereinen zu liegen, die -möglicherweise- eine andere
"Politik" betreiben, die - nach unserer Meinung - möglicherweise deutlich mehr in Richtung Lachs; Lachs und noch mal Lachs zu gehen scheint.
Fangen wir mal mit der Grindsted Au an....die war mal so voll mit Äschen und dicken Forellen, da konnte man fast trockenen Fusses rüberlaufen! Heute: eingesetzte Regenbogen so um die 30 cm und für Bachforellen ein Mindestmass von 40.....wobei solche "Kapitalen" seit 3 Jahren gar nicht mehr da sind....und die Äschen sind gleich ganz weg.
An der Ansager Au ebenfalls Fehlanzeige, ein weiterer angelnder deutscher Tourist ( der seit 35 Jahren immer wieder kommt ) bestätigt unsere Wahrnehmung.
Dann waren wir noch an der Holme Au, auch wunderschön, viele Kurven, Gumpen, unterspülte Ufer.....und wieder haben wir keinen einzigen Fisch gesehen, geschweige denn gefangen.
Gleiches an der Karstofft Au. Weiter im Norden, an der Hoover Au, ( die von einem anderen Verein bewirtschaftet wird ) gab es immerhin 3-4 halbstarke Bachforellen so um die 33-35 cm.
Die Tageskartenpreise sind aber in den letzten 5 Jahren schon mal in Richtung Lachslizenzen gestiegen.....weil in den genannten Flüssen ja überall ein Lachsaufstieg möglich ist/ wäre....
Also, uns als "Forellenfreunden" ist jedenfalls der dritte Reinfall in Folge so aufs Gemüt geschlagen, das wir unsere 21zigste Tour dann lieber in andere Regionen machen. Wahrscheinlich lässt sich eine gute "Lachsstory" einfach besser vermarkten, die steigenden Aufstiege und Fänge werden ja auch minütlich veröffentlicht. Schade nur, dass offensichtlich die ebenfalls heimischen Forellen dann scheinbar besatztechnisch kaum noch Beachtung finden.....
Ein weiteres Ärgerniss ist das Besorgen von Tageskarten. Per Internet oder sogar direkt auf Smartphones ist vieles möglich, die gute alte Methode des "normalen Kaufens" mit Geld ist kaum noch möglich, teilweise sind die veröffentlichten "Verkaufsstellen" gar nicht mehr vorhanden.
( Beispiel Ausgabestelle f. Karten an der Ansager Au = bisher in Krogager, jetzt gibt es dort schöne Damenblusen....)
Also da würde ich mehr Transparenz seitens der Vereine erwarten, nicht jeder "schleppt" PC und Drucker mit nach Dänemark.
Schade schade schade!
WIE SIND EURE ERFAHRUNGEN? HABT IHR ÄNLICHES ERLEBT?


----------



## Grayling (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was ist aus den Forellen Auen geworden*

Moin Franco,
ich habe genau die selben Erfahrungen gemacht. In den genannten Auen habe ich das Fliegenfischen mir ganz alleine beigebracht und war in Grindsted im Verein. Noch vor etwa 5 Jahren konnte man folgendes sagen:
- Ansager Au im Sommer beim Abendsprung Bachforellen bis 50cm trocken möglich, mehrere ü30 - 45 cm Fische pro Abend (bei 4 Anglern)
- Guter Tag an der Grindsted Au waren etwa 25 Äschen zwischen 30 und 40 cm (TROCKEN)
- Holme Au immer gut für eine Mixtur aus Rainis, Äschen  und mal ne Bachforelle
- Fjederholt Au war unglaublich.! Dieser kleine Bach war abends immer für 5-10 Äschen gut und das beste war, die waren meist alle zwischen 33 und 40 cm

Ich fahre jedes Jahr 4-6 mal zum Fischen nach DK, seit 3 Jahren nur noch auf Meerforellen, leider!!!
Gerne würde ich noch mal einen Abendsprung an der Ansager erleben, wenn unter dem überhängenden Gras deine Hopperfliege von einer Forelle genommen wird, deren Schwall dem eines Karpfens gleichkommt...
Gruß
Alsen


----------



## Janonym (6. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist aus den Forellen Auen geworden*

Der Thread hier ist ja nun schon sehr alt. Wie ist die Entwicklung bis heute gewesen?


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (12. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist aus den Forellen Auen geworden*

Ich hatte vor ein paar Jahren mal die Gelegenheit einem Mitarbeiter des dänischen DTU Aqua (einem dänischen Forschungsinstitut, dass sich dem aquatischen Leben widmet) diese Frage zu stellen warum die BaFo-Bestände in ganz DK zurückgehen obwohl sowohl die Wasserqualität besser ist als je zuvor und auch immer mehr Kiesbänke als Laichgründe geschaffen werden.
Seine Antwort war so verblüffend wie einleuchtend!
Man muss dazu erst mal wissen, dass Bachforellen, Meerforellen und auch Seeforellen keine unterschiedlichen Arten sind, sondern nur "Standortformen" der gleichen Art "Salmo Trutta".
Das heisst, wenn man einen Brütling aus einem Meerforellen-Gelege nimmt und ihm den Rückweg ins Meer versperrt oder zumindest erschwert, entwickelt sich der Brütling zu einer Bachforelle, sowohl im Verhalten als auch im Aussehen. Umgekehrt werden Brütlinge aus einem Bachforellen-Gelege zu waschechten Meerforellen (Verhalten und Aussehen) wenn sie gute Möglichkeiten zum Abwandern haben, was ein gewisser recht hoher Prozentsatz der Brütlinge dann auch machen wird!
Da im Zuge der Renaturierung der Bäche in ganz DK viele Wanderhindernisse wie Wehre und Mühlen abgebaut wurden oder zumindest über "Umleitungen/Fischpässe" wieder für die wanderwilligen Forellen gangbar wurden, sind viele der Forellenbrütlinge, die vorher "gezwungenermaßen" Bachforellen wurden (weil "eingesperrt" zwischen 2 Wehren), abgewandert und zu Meerforellen geworden. Gerade in DK wo in den meisten Gewässern nur geringe Entfernungen (meist unter 50 Km) zum Meer zurückzulegen sind greift diese "Wanderlust" der Forellenbrütlinge besonders.
Somit hat der Abbau der Wanderhindernisse im Rahmen der Renaturierung in DK die "Hauptschuld" an den nachlassenden Bachforellenbeständen.

Was den Rückgang der Äschen in DK angeht, so bin ich persönlich (und das sagte mir der DTU-Aqua-Mitarbeiter auch unter der Hand) der Meinung, dass hier ein gewisser schwarzer Vogel die Hauptrolle spielt|gr: , wie in DE auch. 
Die immer noch zunehmende Population der Kormorane richtet gerade unter den Äschenbeständen grosse Schäden an, da diese eine geringere Flucht-Neigung haben als Forellen. 
Wenn man mal gesehen hat wenn rund 150-200 Kormorane im Oberlauf der Gudenau oberhalb Vestbirk einfallen(dort nur rund 8-10 m breit, früher ein Super-Äschen-Gewässer) und als "Schwadron" die Au "aufmischen", weiss wo die Äschen geblieben sind #d

Ich will jetzt nicht in den undifferenzierten Chor "Tod allen  Kormoranen" einstimmen aber für gezielten Abschuss zur vernünftigen Bestandregulierung & Vergrämung an schützenwerten Gewässern mit wertvollen & seltenen Fischarten bin ich absolut!

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## LAC (12. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist aus den Forellen Auen geworden*

@ MeFo - Schreck

sicherlich ist da was wahres dran, wobei die bachforelle schon immer eine chance hatte zum meer zu kommen, über die staustufen, die heute zum teil geschliffen sind - nur nicht zurück. Wenn es so wäre - dann kommen sie alle zurück und wir hätten demnächst nur noch meerforellen in den bächen. Wird aber nicht der fall sein und es ist nicht der grund, weil du mit den namen "Mefo-Schreck" am ufer stehst. 
 Der aal wandert ja auch und man konnte ihn in allen auen selbst in den oberläufen fangen. Inzwischen hat der bestand  sich erholt - trotz schwimmblasenwurm.

Ich habe festgestellt, daß durch die durchgängigkeit der gewässer immer mehr hechte in den forellenregionen wandern, da die wege sehr kurz sind.  Die üblichen räuber, die den bachforellen bestand dezimieren wie graureiher, komoran und angler, waren ja schon immer da.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (12. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist aus den Forellen Auen geworden*



LAC schrieb:


> Der aal wandert ja auch und man konnte ihn in allen auen selbst in den oberläufen fangen.


Hallo Otto,

Die Glasaale sind beim überwinden von Hindernissen "bergauf" ja auch *besonders zäh* und "gehen" zur Not auch übers nasse Gras rechts und links eines Wehres|wavey:
Der Abbau von Mühlen und den damit oft verbundenen Turbinen kommt den abwandernden Aalen dann zugute wenn sie in den Turbinen nicht mehr zu Aal-Schaschlik verhackstückt werden.


LAC schrieb:


> Ich habe festgestellt, daß durch die durchgängigkeit der gewässer immer mehr *hechte* in den forellenregionen wandern, da die wege sehr kurz sind.  Die üblichen räuber, die den bachforellen bestand dezimieren wie graureiher, *komoran* und angler, waren ja schon immer da.


Die Hechte sind gewiss auch ein Faktor aber die fressen eben nicht gezielt "nur" Bachforellen sondern auch junge MeFos und Lachs-Smolte sind meiner Meinung an der "Verschiebung" der Populationen zwischen Lachs, MeFo und BaFo nur sekundär beteiligt.
Und der Kormoran? Der war sicher schon immer da aber die Population hat ein den letzten 15-20 Jahren doch heftig zugenommen.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## LAC (13. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist aus den Forellen Auen geworden*

@ Mefo-Schreck
Da ist überall was wahres dran, was du postest, jedoch haben wir in dänemark, diese langen fließgewässer nicht, wie wir sie in deutschland haben, die förmlich durch staustufen so verbaut sind, dass ein aufstieg kaum erfolgen kann.
Und du hast recht, wenn der aal richtung saragasso see wandert und eine turbine ist im weg, dann kommt er als kurbelwelle auf der anderen seite raus. 
Natürlich wandert der aal auch mal über nasse wiesen und sucht sich, sollte er abgeschnitten sein vom fließgewässer z.b. bei überschwemmung sein fließgewässer. 
Diese wird mir immer erzählt, wenn´s um den aal geht - der geht doch durch wiesen und über stock du stein, aber kaum einer hat es gesehen. Ich antworte dann immer, daß ist deine chance, du solltest dich nachts auf die lauer legen und wenn er mit dem kopf nach oben kommt und ein rundumblick macht, weil er den weg zum fluß sucht, kannst du ihn förmlich pflücken - wobei dieses am tage schon die vögel machen- die haben ein besseres auge. 
Ich habe früher zu hochwasserzeiten schon tausende von fische u.a. auch aale durch elektrisches abfischen,das leben geretten und sie aus gumpen umgesetzt. da. waren u.a. auch elritzen bei - die auf der roten liste standen und für den angler ein guter hechtköde war.

An den kleinen auen in dk, z.b. die lydum au, da waren zwei staustufen, aber keine turbinen. Wenn ich z.b. als vergleich ein fließgewässer in deutschland sehe z.b. ruhr und die lenne, da waren nur in der lenne über 100 staustufen und einige hatten auch turbinen. 
Diese stromerzeugung mit turbinen, wurde damals in den 80iger jahren sogar gefördert vom land, was sie nicht berücksichtigt hatten war, daß man in westfalen keine ahnung von stromerzeugung durch wasserkraft hatten, jedoch in bayern hatte man davon reichlich ahnung, die dann diese alten wehrrechte kauften - für einen appel und ein - und turbinen bauten. Habe an zig besprechnungen damals teilgenommen da es dann auch um den bau von fischtreppen ging. Es ging damals um die schleifung aller staustufen, bw. bau von fischtreppen, was auch ein problem war, da welche auf dem markt waren, die nichts taugten. 
Das die komorane gute fischfänger sind, das wissen wir doch, in asien, sind sie förmlich angestellte der fischer, sie bekommen einen halsreifen um damit sie kein fisch schlucken können und die fischer lassen sie tauchen, damit sie ihm die fische fangen.
Die komoran population ist zum teil wirklich sehr groß und dezimiert auch den bestand. 
 An den kleinen auen in dk betrachte ich jedoch mehr den graureiher - der steht steht still und leise und pickt sich die äschen und forellen aus dem bach.
Ich vergleiche auch nicht die fließgewässer in deutschland mit denen in dänemark - in der skjern au - dort ist ein jartausend alter lachsstamm, da in dem fließgewässer immer lachse waren und wenn man aus diesem stamm - welche züchtet und sie in der sieg bzw. beim lachs 2000 projekt im rhein und in den Nebenflüssen besetzt, dann darf man nicht denken, dass diese lachse die selben gene habe, wie sie früher die lachse im rhein hatten - denn die sind um die 800 km geschwommen um zu laichen und nicht 50 km wie hier in dänemark. Troztdem hut ab vor den lachskämpfern an der sieg- die pionierarbeit geleistet haben und beim lachs 2000 projekt.
 Ich habe hier eineig unterlagen,da wurde vor zig jahren schon berichtet, dass ein lachs im rhein so teuer ist, wie das Filmauto im james bond film.  
Und wenn wir die bachforele sehen, die war z.b. immer in den kleinen bächen zuhause in NRW - ich habe sie als kind vor 6o jahren mit der hand gefangen - wobei die großen flüsse biologisch tot waren. Trotzdem stand um die 80iger jahren, die bachforelle auf der roten liste in NRW, obwohl sie doch in den kleinen bächen noch vorkam. Ein grund war, dáß sie sich nicht mehr selbst vermehren konnte, da in der laichzeit im winter in NRW mit salz gestreut wurde und bei der schneeschmelze, das salzhaltige wasser die eier vernichtete - dieses war ein wesentlicher grund.
In dänemark sind ganz andere probleme, denn da wird landwirtschaft ganz groß betrieben - und reichlich nährstoffe den gewässern sowie ockeraustragungen über den entwässerungsgäben, dem fließgewässern zugeführt.
 Es ist verdammt kompliziert sogar unmöglich, wenn man jeden beteiligten am Fließgewässer, welches ja in der amtssprache nutzgewässer sind - recht machen will und der angler dier will auch noch dicke fische sehen, am liebsten einen dicken süßwasserhai, dann muss er nicht zum nicargua see fahren um dort sie zu angeln.
 Darf gar nicht daran denken, was für fehler beim besatz früher gemacht worden sind - unvorstellbar, wenn man die möglichkeit hatte, mal hinter den kulissen einen einblick zu werfen.
 Gruß.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (14. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist aus den Forellen Auen geworden*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Mefo-Schreck
> 
> Diese wird mir immer erzählt, wenn´s um den aal geht - der geht doch durch wiesen und über stock du stein, a*ber kaum einer hat es gesehen.* .


Zumindest bei aufsteigenden Glas-Aalen gehörte ich schon mal zu den Glücklichen, die das sehen durften :g
Es war in den 80er Jahren an der Wupper. Nur rund 1 Km von deren Mündung in den Rhein und nur wenige Meter stromauf der Dhünn-Mündung in die Wupper gibt es ein Wehr, eine Schwelle. Der zu überwindende Höhenunterschied ist je nach Wasserstand zwischen wenigen Zentimetern und rund einem Meter. 
Als wir damals dort in die Nacht hinein in dem unter dem Wehr liegenden Kolk fischten, sah ich damals auf den feuchten bewachsenen Steinen des Wehrs ein "Gewusel" im Schein der Kopflampe und trat näher, um es zu identifizieren. Als ich näher trat, erkannte ich in dem "Gewusel" eine Unmenge an Glasaalen (leicht angefärbt, nicht mehr ganz glasig) in 7-12 cm Länge, die sich sowohl durch den feuchten Bewuchs der Wehrsteine wanden als auch dann links vom Wehr sich durch das Gras vorwärts kämpften...ein tolles Erlebnis!#6

Aber wir werden ein wenig "Off-Topic", das Thema geht ja primär über die Bachforellen.
Sicher sind fehlerhafte Besätze genau so gemacht worden wie auch Laichbetten/Kiesbänke durch intensive Landwirtschaft und deren Eintragungen zerstört wurden weil sie verschlammten und somit kein gesundes Lückengefüge für den Laich mehr zur Verfügung hatten-die Folge war , dass die Forellen entweder gar keinen Laichplatz fanden oder der Laich dann in dem Schlamm erstickte.:c
Aber das Problem hatten nicht nur die Bachforellen sondern genauso auch Meerforelle, Lachs und Nordsee-Schnäpel.
Nun könnte man argumentieren, dass für diese 3 Wanderarten durch künstlichen Besatz (gewonnen durch E-Befischung und Abstreifen) der Bestand hochgehalten wird und dies bei der Bachforelle nicht so intensiv gemacht wird und sich somit die Änderung der Gewichtung der verschiedenen Populationen erklären lässt.
Dagegen spricht aber, dass in ganz DK immer mehr Kies- und Laichbänke angelegt werden (sogar mit wissenschaftlier Untermauerung, um erneutes Verschlammen zu verhindern). Diese Laichbänke sollten auch den Bachforellen zugute kommen ...was aber de Facto nicht in dem Ausmaß passiert wie es bei Meerforellen und Lachs passiert.|kopfkrat
Ich kenne in Südwestjütland eine kleine Au in der seit rund 10 Jahren keine nachgezüchteten MeFos und Junglachse mehr gesetzt werden. Der ansässige Verein hat frühzeitig beschlossen, dass die eigentliche Lösung für die Stützung der 3 genannten Wanderfisch-Arten nur die naturnahe Umgestaltung der Au ist. Diese Au hatte noch bis Ender 90er einen hervorragenden BaFo-Bestand (ab und an gestützt durch zugekauften Besatz), einen guten MeFo-Bestand (durch Besatz aus eigener Nachzucht in Bruthäusern vor Ort gestützt) und einen sehr kleinen eigenen Lachs-Bestand. Schnäpel waren so gut wie verschwunden.
Nachdem in den späten 90ern und frühen 2000er Jahren sämtliche Wanderhindernisse beseitigt worden waren, Teile der begradigten Strecken wieder in natürliche Schlingen gelegt worden waren und in den kleinen Oberläufen funktionierende Kiesbetten angelegt worden waren, war man so mutig, *keinen* Besatz mehr zu machen!
Zuerst ging das Fangergebnis zurück, bei allen Arten. Aber schon nach 3 Jahren zeigte sich die Tendenz nach oben...bei MeFo und Lachs am schnellsten, dann kamen auch Schnäpel immer häufiger vor (wie bewiesen durch Test-E-Befischung durch DTU-Aqua ). Inzwischen ist der Bestand an MeFo und besonders Lachs höher als er jemals in den 80er/90er Jahren *mit künstlicher* Nachzucht/Besatz war. 
Auch Bach- und Flussneunaugen wurde wieder nachgewiesen obwohl nie besetzt. Nur der Bachforellen-Bestand blieb auf einem niedrigen Niveau im Vergleich zu den 90ern obwohl die Laichbedingungen bewiesenermaßen hervorragend waren.
Dies spricht für die von mir oben beschriebene These der abgebauten Wanderhindernisse als Grund für den Rückgang der Bachforelle im Vergleich zur Meerforelle...die Jungfische (gerade an dieser kleine & kurzen Au ) wandern eben zu einem hohen Prozentsatz ab und bleiben nicht im Fluss.
Wie erfolgreich die Einrichtung der Kiesbetten in den dortigen Laichbächen (teils unter 1 m breit) war/ist, zeigt die Tatsache, dass sich bei einer Testbefischung durch DTU-Aqua vor 3 Jahren dort eine Dichte an Lachsbrütlingen (Brütlinge pro m²) feststellen liess, die die Dichte in den bekannten Lachsflüssen wie Skjern Au, Varde Au, Storau & und Gudenau um das doppelte übertraf!!!:vik:
Die Lachse waren dort in den letzten Jahren so erfolgreich bei der natürlichen Reproduktion, dass der Vorstand auch schon mal bittet, dass man maßige gefangene Lachse auf jeden Fall entnimmt und nicht zurücksetzt (die Au unterliegt aufgrund der geringen Grösse bisher keiner Kontingentierung der Entnahme). Man hat "Angst" (ein echtes Luxus-Problem |rolleyes ), dass die Lachse sonst die Meerforellen mehr und mehr aus den Laichbetten "heraus mobben" könnten. MeFos könne man entnehmen, es wird aber auch gerne gesehen wenn man gerade Rogner released und bei Bachforellen wird selbst bei einem Mindestmaß von 40 cm dringend darum gebeten, alle zu releasen um die wenigen "stationären"/wenig wanderlustigen Gene zu schonen. 

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist aus den Forellen Auen geworden*

@ MeFo-Schreck:
Liest sich sowohl interessant wie schlüssig.
Danke dafür.


----------



## LAC (14. November 2014)

*AW: Was ist aus den Forellen Auen geworden*

@ Mefo- Schreck
 deine worte lesen sich sehr gut und wie ich lese, hast du dich bestens informiert. Solch eine beobachtung an der wupper, wie du sie schilderst mit den glasaalen ist schon ein erlebnis.  
 Nun befasse ich mich nicht mehr so viel mit den gewässern und ihren fischbeständen, aber 40 jahre habe ich mich intensiv damit befasst und es ist für mich nichts neues, wenn über die beobachtung von glasaale berichtet wird. Zu tausenden habe ich sie in den schleusen in nord holland z,b,  in den oever, am ijselmeer beobachtet, aber auch in NRW nicht weit von der wupper entfernt an der lenne. Dort konnte ich, durch erlektro abfischung, zig tausend fische retten, da ihnen der weg ins fließgewässer abgeschnitten war. Und in dänemark laufe ich auch mit offenen augen durch die gegend  und konnte welche beobachten - nur 200 m entfernt in einem fließgewässer. Dort lagen u.a. auch mehrere bachneunaugen im schlamm - die ja ein indikator für gute wasserqualität sind - leider waren sie tot, da sie nicht nach dem hochwasser, wie der aal aus dem schlamm noch ins wasser kriechen konnten - sie haben keinen weg mehr zum fließgewässer gefunden. Solche beobachtungen sind sehr interessant aber doch nur möglich, wenn ein geschultes auge vorhanden ist - ist es nicht vorhanden, sieht man nur zu, daß man nicht ins wasser fällt.
 Nun kann man die industrieflüsse in NRW, d.h. die rhein zuflüsse, wie sieg, wupper, ruhr/lenne , lippe nicht mit den fließgewässern der skjern bzw. varde au in westdänemark vergleichen.
 Wobei ich die skjern au, als ich sie zum ersten mal sah, an einigen stellen an die lenne dachte.
 Ich kann jedoch nichts betreffend der fischfauna zu den großen auen in DK sagen, da ich mich nicht damit befasse - sie werden fischereilich genutzt und ein ständiger wechsel findet dort statt - zig angelvereine wurschteln daran rum und machen sich gedanken und alle wollen fische fangen aber auch einen guten bestand haben - ständig sind sie am rechnen und die fachleute zerbrechen sich den kopf -damit alles richtig läuft und alle zufrieden gestellt werden.
 Ich bin froh, daß ich dort nicht mitarbeite.
 Jedoch über die kleinen auen, bin ich informiert, da ich reichlich unterlagen und die ergebnisse von den elektrischen abfischungen hier vorliegen habe. Betreffend der fischfauna zählt z.b. die lydum au,  zu den besten kleinen auen, sie hat den besten fischbestand, je näher du jedoch im bereich des ringköbingfjordes kommst  werden diese kleinen auen, reine entwässeungsgräben der landwirtschaft,  wo zwar noch bachforelle vorkommen, jedoch sind es wenige, da sie sich dort halt nicht wohlfühlen - nicht umsonst werden fließgewässer nach fischregionen aufgeteilt. Zum glück werden diese auen fischereilich kaum genutzt. Und in diesen oberläufen der kleinen auen, wo der bach  zwei, drei meter breit ist und bis ca. 60 cm tief, da sind nicht die "bösen"kormorane am jagen, die einzigen die dort ganz still und leise zuschnappen, sind die graureiher, sie säubern das gewässer und etwas weiter stehen getarnte wilddiebe und sind am angeln.


 Hier mal ein grafik, die ich erstellt habe - damit sich der betrachter ein bild machen kann, wenn ich von fischregionen  poste.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/picture.php?albumid=2041&pictureid=17337


----------

